# Wild Caught Fish ID?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Everyday, I see huge schools of these fish swimming in my backyard lake.










So I got my trusty fish net, and nabbed a few.



Anyone care to guess what it is? 

-John N.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

This is probably way off but maybe they are baby largemouth bass?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Definitely perciformes (but that's about 40% of fish!), some kind of bass. Do you know what species are in the lake at all? Get a rod out maybe!!!


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Being an avid fisherman, I am going to agree and say that they look like some type of large mouth bass.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry, no help here, but it looks pretty hungry.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You have a back yard lake? Lucky you! 

I agree, he looks pretty hungry.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Bass huh? I guess I shouldn't catch any more for my tanks. We'll see how it develops, if it survives. Right now, it's slowly adapting to flake food. :-D

Jan, the backyard lake is pretty neat, especially since we can fish, kayak, and use our paddle boats. Makes for a great family BBQ party. I'm not sure what the lake is stocked with...some sort of carps, maybe some different types of bass, and a few others I believe.. Each day, I'll catch a few of them, weighing around 2-7 pounds.










-John N.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

My god thats awesome. 

Is that man made or a natural?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

John I'm :drool: over your lake!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

APC BBQ at john's house. It looks kind of dirty, do you swim in it?

Thats really cool that you have a lake behind your house. I have a huge, dry, concrete flood channel behind my house. Not quite as pretty.

I caught a bunch of little fish like the ones in your pick and some baby perch to feed to a turtle we caught. I am not much of a fisherman but its probably a large mouth bass. Thats the only other fish I think they had in the pond we caught the fish/turtle in.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

slickwillislim said:


> APC BBQ at john's house.


Hey, now there's an idea....  
Very cool John!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hehe. Everyone's welcome to come over one of these days. You guys bring the food! 

The lake is man made with catch and release fishing. Although swimming is prohibited, I see kids jumping from their docks and swimming around in the summer. I myself went for an unfortunate swim when my kayak flipped over.  But I can tell you the water is clean with clarity up to 4 feet during the summer. 

My mystery fish are still alive and kicking. So I wonder what they'll grow up into. 

-John N.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

That is almost definitely a bass species and probably a largemouth since they are the most common. Although bass make interesting aquarium subjects, their constant voracious appetite and rapid growth makes them ill suited to keep as an aquarium pet. 

As neat as the little bass may be, I would put him back in the lake.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice catch John. But it seems to me that your back yard lake is drawing more attention to me!!!! Its absolutely beautiful. How about some day, we can chill by the lake and eat some Pho!!!!


----------

